# ATV winches



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Need one for a rubicon 420 EFI 2x4 
Who has the, on the north side of Houston and what it a good brand ? And how much am I going to spend ? I would like a 3000 lbs model , one with a poly rope not the steel cable .

All is well in Texas


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

I don't have a winch on my ranger, but plan on one next year. I've done a lot of research and most people recommend Viper Winches for warranty, reliability, and price point.


----------



## mhooper (Dec 10, 2012)

X2 on the Viper winch. I had one on my old four wheeler and now one on my SxS. Always worked even with being underwater occasionally.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Viper*

Orderd Friday , lots of great feedback on them !


----------

